

Ask HN: Some advice for a startup from Pakistan? - waqas-

http://opensource.com.pk we are a startup from Pakistan, trying to build a web agency powered by a collaborative community. Would really appreciate some feedback and advice.
======
robocat
Is that the landing page? If so, shouldn't it be focused upon the client
needs?

Perhaps think about "Never Say [Opensource] When Selling a Web Design Project"
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570679>

Sell to Staff/collaborators through dev channels e.g. GitHub e.g.
<http://37signals.com/> doesn't mention RoR etc.

Good luck :)

~~~
waqas-
we will do a/b testing on the landing page soon so we will try a couple of
things. we want both clients and freelancers so will mix it up :D yes, that is
a good idea. we will definitely include those networks in our outreach
efforts. what can we mention about RoR?

~~~
robocat
I didn't write very clearly and I think you missed the point... Your
prospective clients don't care about technology, they want to know how you are
going to help them.

If you are a web agency, then you main page needs to focus upon meeting the
desires of your expected clients. Here is the page for one of my local web
agencies: <http://www.hairylemon.co.nz/> . Hairy Lemon use open source when
appropriate but they don't advertise it.

Read the article and substitute the word "opensource" wherever you see
Wordpress... Think about that... Read the article every 1st of the month :-)

My point about RoR is that the company that created it (in all its open source
glory) does not mention it on their own main web page - because their
propective clients don't care about it.

PS: I am a tech head and love open source!

~~~
waqas-
hmmm..thats a very good point. also, i didnt notice that about RoR. altho,
they do mention it once, ure right that they dont make a big deal out of it.
so, we can change our homepage copy to be more focused on the clients and
problems/solutions. the hairylemon site is a great example, it has very good
flow and nice clean simple text. is this your company? thanks for the great
advice robocat!

